# Wie erstelle ich solche Pixel Bilder...?



## Kuschti (2. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man solche Pixel bilder herstell wie z.b.
bei Habbo Hotel?

links für beispiele:

http://www.sulake.com/images/big/habbo1.jpg
http://www.sulake.com/images/big/habbo3.gif
http://www.sulake.com/images/big/habbo2.gif

http://www.pixture.com/img/toytown-s.gif

wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar Programmvorschläge oder sonstige Lösungen!

Greetz kuschti


----------



## pixelforce (5. Mai 2003)

Man nehme Photoshop und den in Programmumfang enthaltenen Buntstift. Den Bundstift stellt man auf Größe eins. Öffne ein leeres Dokument mit der Größe deiner Wahl und dann gehts drauf los jeden Pixel per klick auf die Maus zu erstellen. Nach ein paar Stunden hast du dann das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------

